# Favorite Holster



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

What is your favorite holster for regular strong-side wear.....NOT CCW....your holster for "just out shooting" or "at the range."?


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

My Pre 17 K22 with Herret's Grips in a Bianchi model 5BH holster.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

When carrying my Custom Ruger Redhawk in the field or at the range the DeSantis Scabbard gets the nod.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

i like to carry my model 27 in a bianchi ranger holster and belt rig i got a several tears ago made of what i think called ballistic nylon... i just have a hard time putting my gun in holster made of animal skin in the 21st century.............................................


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

For CC I got a Galco and Don Hume I like real well. For the woods I got a old police holster for a 4" revolver I like. I don't even know the make.


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the Blackhawk Serpa, the gun fits snug in the holster and easy in easy out. There is a lock version and a non-lock version. I have both.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Apr 16, 2008)

*Bianchi has been my perference*

However though boring the uncle mikes have served me well also


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Galco Matrix for CC and Range. Don Hume First Agent if I wanna feel classy in leather... But the Matrix is 80% now.

JW


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 24, 2009)

I picked the Galco version of the Yaqui slide for CC with my Government model, and if I'm just "in the field" I just don't wear a jacket. 
I have several Bianchi 5B's for each of my "outside" guns...4" N-frame and 6" N-frame, and a BAR K version of the Tom Threepersons, for my 4 5/8" Blackhawk .30 Carbine.
I like the high-ride holster for any handgun that doesn't have too long a barrel to use that way.
Have fun,
Gene


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

My personal favorite is the High Noon Slide Guard.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

A Fobus for my PT92 and a DeSantis Dual Carry for the Bernardelli. The .22 doesn't ride in a holster.


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the bianchi accu-mold is one of the best holsters going for walking through the woods or at the range, you can holster your gun while doing things instead of setting it on a table. Sturdy ballistic material and a strap to keep it in place.


----------

